# Stores out of gloves? Improvise this little trick



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Protective gear is getting scarce, and it will only get worse. So....Go to any drug store and purchase a pack of ladies ponytail ties (you'll find them in the cosmetic/ladies section) get the biggest ones they sell, they are like soft rubber bands. Since I have long hair and I wear my hear in a ponytail, I already had some. 

Buy some Saran wrap. Pull out a sheet large enough to cover your hands below the wrists.

Secure it with the ponytail tie. Take it off after delivery, and reapply before picking up the next delivery ( the tie will constrict blood flow, so don't leave it on for too long.

A friend of mine said a large condom would also work, but I dunno. :O)

Also, kitchen pan-handlers? Kinda bulky, but would work, I guess. any other ideas? I'm also looking for safety goggles. and masks, everyone is out of stock. Amazon as a two month waiting period for them.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

People have been discouraged from wearing gloves or buying them, along with masks, because they are not as effective as many believe. Now we also have a major shortage in the medical field, with providers having to reuse single use masks.

Gloves end up (potentially) transferring the virus to other surfaces, especially when worn long term. People still touch their face and most do not know how to properly remove gloves without contaminating themselves.

Best thing to do, and always has been, is to *wash your hands. *


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Benjamin M said:


> People have been discouraged from wearing gloves or buying them, along with masks, because they are not as effective as many believe. Now we also have a major shortage in the medical field, with providers having to reuse single use masks.
> 
> Gloves end up (potentially) transferring the virus to other surfaces, especially when worn long term. People still touch their face and most do not know how to properly remove gloves without contaminating themselves.
> 
> Best thing to do, and always has been, is to *wash your hands. *


Hand sanitizer is hard to find, for cleaning on the road.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> Protective gear is getting scarce, and it will only get worse. So....Go to any drug store and purchase a pack of ladies ponytail ties (you'll find them in the cosmetic/ladies section) get the biggest ones they sell, they are like soft rubber bands. Since I have long hair and I wear my hear in a ponytail, I already had some.
> 
> Buy some Saran wrap. Pull out a sheet large enough to cover your hands below the wrists.
> 
> ...


Have a bunch of resturant gloves.
" Touchless Deliveries".

Delivered at Hospital AGAIN yesterday.
Head of Housekeeping. ( think clean up VIRUS Dept.)
Made an order. Then paid in cash !

I was Not happy.
Pulled glove off over cash. Then tied knot to seal cash in glove.

The monitor at Emergency Room Door tried to get me to go inside to look for her!
I refused. Observed her grab door handle BARE HANDED. Then return to Eating French Fries with same hand without washing !!!

We are screwed.
Healthcare professionals SHOULD KNOW BETTER !

Louisiana will be WORSE than Italy !


----------



## UberBud (Aug 8, 2016)

At the grocery store grab a couple produce bags and use those while in store. Turn them inside out when taking off and toss away.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> People have been discouraged from wearing gloves or buying them, along with masks, because they are not as effective as many believe. Now we also have a major shortage in the medical field, with providers having to reuse single use masks.
> 
> Gloves end up (potentially) transferring the virus to other surfaces, especially when worn long term. People still touch their face and most do not know how to properly remove gloves without contaminating themselves.
> 
> Best thing to do, and always has been, is to *wash your hands. *


Most of the time, the simplest solutions are the best solutions. Humans have a tendency to over complicate things.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> People have been discouraged from wearing gloves or buying them, along with masks, because they are not as effective as many believe. Now we also have a major shortage in the medical field, with providers having to reuse single use masks.
> 
> Gloves end up (potentially) transferring the virus to other surfaces, especially when worn long term. People still touch their face and most do not know how to properly remove gloves without contaminating themselves.
> 
> Best thing to do, and always has been, is to *wash your hands. *


Ben
You were an E.M.T.
THE MASKS THEY REUSE.
Many are storing in plastic bags.

This seals masks in with VIRUS.

VIRUS CAN FALL OFF FRONT OF MASK
THEN ATTACH TO INSIDE !

ABSOLUTE IGNORANCE IN THIS METHOD !
IT IS BEGGING FOR DISASTER !


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> Hand sanitizer is hard to find, for cleaning on the road.


Sink. Soap, water.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Don’t buy organic foods, go non organic and use non organic foods as disinfectant 
Two for one😉


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

for the masks people are wearing there totally useless . They must say n95 on them to be effective for virus situations .
The masks are not ones you want to wear for long periods of time they hurt your face and its hard to breath with them on.
There hot to wear . You cant talk with them on.
For rubber gloves harborfreight tools is the cheapest place to buy them if you can find out what day the stock shipment comes in.
luck i have 5 boxes of gloves here and a bunch of masks . I Used to paints cars .


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Ben
> You were an E.M.T.
> THE MASKS THEY REUSE.
> Many are storing in plastic bags.
> ...


I was a Paramedic.

And yes, they should not be reusing masks. But they have no choice because everyone panic bought them, ignoring instructions. Because what do doctors, the CDC, or WHO know..


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> for the masks people are wearing there totally useless . They must say n95 on them to be effective for virus situations .
> The masks are not ones you want to wear for long periods of time they hurt your face and its hard to breath with them on.
> There hot to wear . You cant talk with them on.
> For rubber gloves harborfreight tools is the cheapest place to buy them if you can find out what day the stock shipment comes in.
> luck i have 5 boxes of gloves here and a bunch of masks . I Used to paints cars .


IVE GOT A GREAT CANNISTER FILTER MASK.
RUBBER FACE PIECE.
VERY COMFORTABLE .
FROM THE SHIPYARDS.

CAN FILTER TOXIC FUMES FROM THE AIR.

WONDER IF THEY FILTER VIRUS.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> for the masks people are wearing there totally useless . They must say n95 on them to be effective for virus situations .
> The masks are not ones you want to wear for long periods of time they hurt your face and its hard to breath with them on.
> There hot to wear . You cant talk with them on.
> For rubber gloves harborfreight tools is the cheapest place to buy them if you can find out what day the stock shipment comes in.
> luck i have 5 boxes of gloves here and a bunch of masks . I Used to paints cars .


N95- was it a highway before the CV 19 ?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I've got a spray bottle of 3% H2O2 (hydrogen peroxide). I'll be using that when the hand sanitizer runs out.

"According to the CDC, household (3 percent) hydrogen peroxide is effective in deactivating rhinovirus, the virus that causes the common cold, within 6 to 8 minutes of exposure. Rhinovirus is more difficult to destroy than coronaviruses, so hydrogen peroxide should be able to break down the coronavirus in less time."

ref: https://www.consumerreports.org/cle...-products-that-can-destroy-novel-coronavirus/


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

According to the Chinese  amount of viral load infection determines your severity.
Getting CV19 from a door handle is way different than getting it from a person who sneezes🦠


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Harbor Freight.
I do work on my scooter and motorcycle. I have always kept a couple of boxes black gloves to keep my hands clean.

You might give them a try.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Just went to 7-Eleven. The cashier was wearing a mask and gloves. To be fair, she's elderly and I understand her concern.

Consider this -


The customer in front of me broke $100
She handled his cash and purchases 
She counted $98 and some change from the drawer
She placed his items in a bag
She then handled my items and placed them in a bag. 
So, continuously touching items with the same gives throughout the day, she's drastically increasing the odds of her comtaminating herself and spreading the virus (and whatever else) through touching items being sold, which are mainly consumables.

Or.

Wash her hands frequently, especially after touching cash or items handled by customers using the sink and soap behind her.

Even if there was a rush and she couldn't wash her hands for a few customers, she would still be greatly reducing her risks and especially the chances of passing on the virus from her soiled gloves.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Just went to 7-Eleven. The cashier was wearing a mask and gloves. To be fair, she's elderly and I understand her concern.
> 
> Consider this -
> 
> ...


BEST.

WASH GLOVES FREQUENTLY !


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> BEST.
> 
> WASH GLOVES FREQUENTLY !


I literally just did a face palm. I hope you are trolling &#128514;


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Sounds legit. But then I am washing my N95 masks with hand sanitizer. CDC instructions weren't clear.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

I'm wearing a mask and gloves to Walmart. I'll put them on just before I go in and remove and discard them immediately after leaving the store.

No place to wash hands in the parking lots.



UbaBrah said:


> Sounds legit. But then I am washing my N95 masks with hand sanitizer. CDC instructions weren't clear.


You can put your mask in direct sunlight. That kills a lot of nasties.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> I literally just did a face palm. I hope you are trolling &#128514;


Why cant you wash your " hands" while wearing gloves?
It DOES REMOVE VIRUS.
WHILE NOT EXPOSING YOUR SKIN.

SIMPLE.

*( hope you WASHED YOUR HANDS BEFORE FACE PALM !)


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Ben
> You were an E.M.T.
> THE MASKS THEY REUSE.
> Many are storing in plastic bags.
> ...


Wearing masks won't help keep you from getting sick in this situation anyway. They WILL help you from giving others YOUR germs, though.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Wearing masks won't help keep you from getting sick in this situation anyway. They WILL help you from giving others YOUR germs, though.


From the beginning of this and still the case.

Wear a mask if you have already tested positive or are caring for someone who has.


----------



## brentb31 (May 23, 2018)

PM me for gloves. I have a good line of orange tiger grip gloves, only have XL size currently trying to get more.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Wearing masks won't help keep you from getting sick in this situation anyway. They WILL help you from giving others YOUR germs, though.


I see they FINALLY quit exposing skin.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I see they FINALLY quit exposing skin.
> View attachment 439947


That's really not applicable to this virus but I am sure you know that.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Wearing masks won't help keep you from getting sick in this situation anyway. They WILL help you from giving others YOUR germs, though.


You're buying the propaganda. I worked in isolation rooms in hospitals for many many years.

We always wore mask gown and gloves and disposed of them after each patient.

It was for us from being contaminated as much as from us contaminating the patient.

TB patients require a special duckbill mask everybody that goes into the room must wear a duckbill mask to keep from getting tuberculosis. Masks do stop illness propaganda is trying to save mask right now.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Buck-a-mile said:


> You're buying the propaganda. I worked in isolation rooms in hospitals for many many years.
> 
> We always wore mask gown and gloves and disposed of them after each patient.
> 
> ...


Exactly.
C.N.A.
E.M.T. - basic
1 1/2 years L.P.N.

I know a little about contagions & process .

Ben should also.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Exactly.
> C.N.A.
> E.M.T. - basic
> 1 1/2 years L.P.N.
> ...


I noticed there are a few of us here with a medical background, that's good because it can I keep the crazy posts in check.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Exactly.
> C.N.A.
> E.M.T. - basic
> 1 1/2 years L.P.N.
> ...


Agreed.

@Buck-a-mile is correct, that's the proper PPE *while treating a patient known (or highly suspected) of having a highly infectious illness / disease). *

But, because of the panic buying of gloves and masks by people NOT infected or treating someone that is, there's a shortage for both.

Nurses in NYC have resorted to garbage bags for gowns and are reusing masks in between shifts.

PLEASE DON'T WALK AROUND ALL DAY WEARING GLOVES! WASH YOUR DAMN HANDS!


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

I bought all my personal safety stuff over the years. N95 masks were 2/a dollar at the dollar store. 

I bought a few packages for my earthquake go bag. 

I had nitrile mechanic's gloves ftom Harbor Freight. 

I bought a dozen Tyvec coveralls when I painted my house, only used 1.

I was fortunate. I just happened to have the PPE by accident.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I bought all my personal safety stuff over the years. N95 masks were 2/a dollar at the dollar store.
> 
> I bought a few packages for my earthquake go bag.
> 
> ...


Soap and water, my friend. Soap and water.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Benjamin M said:


> Sink. Soap, water.


I"m on the road, can't stop at my house after ever delivery. Restaurants and gas stations are no longer allowing access to restrooms.



tohunt4me said:


> IVE GOT A GREAT CANNISTER FILTER MASK.
> RUBBER FACE PIECE.
> VERY COMFORTABLE .
> FROM THE SHIPYARDS.
> ...


You'd better google that one, they might not be good for viruses.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> I"m on the road, can't stop at my house after ever delivery. Restaurants and gas stations are no longer allowing access to restrooms.
> 
> 
> You'd better google that one, they might not be good for viruses.


I believe you, unfortunately. Not the case here. And restaurants are in violation of the law for prohibiting access to restrooms.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Soap and water, my friend. Soap and water.


Of course, and we were trained to do it right years ago.

Sometimes my medical background made me look a bit crazy.

I overheard this years ago at work.
"He's a good guy, but he washes his hands alot"

Also my finger nails are very short. I never wanted to take anything home, I didn't bring in with me.. It bugs some people.

Sneezing in a trashcan looks strange, but that's what you had do do when gloved up in the IV room.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Benjamin M said:


> [...] And restaurants are in violation of the law for prohibiting access to restrooms.


That was before Covid-19, and so who's going to fine EVERY restaurant and gas station in the land during the pandemic?

In a pandemic, the law is toothless. I'm quite certain, because of public safety issues during a pandemic, no judge is going to honor such a citation, and more than likely, local officials are not going to police restrooms, they have far more important things to be concerned with.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> That was before Covid-19, and so who's going to fine EVERY restaurant and gas station in the land during the pandemic?
> 
> In a pandemic, the law is toothless.


Not true. But, another unfortunate part of panic.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Benjamin M said:


> Not true. But, another unfortunate part of panic.


refresh your browser, I added some info


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> refresh your browser, I added some info


Fair enough.

Personally, I'd say "bullshit" and wash my hands. Call the cops, it's not a major crime.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Benjamin M said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Personally, I'd say "bullshit" and wash my hands. Call the cops, it's not a major crime.


Call the cops, ? The doors are locked at every restaurant I"ve frequented, and if not, they've taped the areas and blocked entry.

See, they don't have time to send an employee to wipe it down every time someone enters, that's why they closed it.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> Call the cops, ? C'mon man, imagine the conversation:
> 
> You: (dialing)
> 
> ...


No. Sorry. Implying that THEY would call the cops for you washing your hands.

This delivery driver is refusing to leave without washing his hands! Yes, we have a sink and soap, we're a restaurant! Send the police!! Hello? Hello?! &#128514;


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Benjamin M said:


> No. Sorry. Implying that THEY would call the cops for you washing your hands.
> 
> This delivery driver is refusing to leave without washing his hands! Yes, we have a sink and soap, we're a restaurant! Send the police!! Hello? Hello?! &#128514;


yeah, I realized that, and modified my comment


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> yeah, I realized that, and modified my comment


I'd still demand for a sink to wash my hands.

You're keeping their business running, you're absolutely essential to them. Stand up for yourself.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Benjamin M said:


> I'd still demand for a sink to wash my hands.
> 
> You're keeping their business running, you're absolutely essential to them. Stand up for yourself.


they say no, and then what?

By the way, they can give you a bad rating, and Uber won't give a damn but they will deactivate you if the thumbs up down ratio falls below 86%


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> they say no, and then what?
> 
> By the way, they can give you a bad rating, and Uber won't give a damn but they will deactivate you if the thumbs up down ratio falls below 86%


Be polite but also firm. Explain that you are trying to prevent the spread of the virus to their customers. Remind them that the number one way of preventing this is proper hygiene. And inform them that gloves can actually INCREASE the probability of passing it.

If you really want to be a dick, ask them if staff is washing their hands.. Actually, don't do that.. &#128514;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> A friend of mine said a large condom would also work, but I dunno.


Is there any other kind?
I'm sure to ask my pharmacist ... "Hey, I see you have a good supply of large and extra large condoms. Where are the small ones?"


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Benjamin M said:


> Be polite but also firm. Explain that you are trying to prevent the spread of the virus to their customers. Remind them that the number one way of preventing this is proper hygiene. And inform them that gloves can actually INCREASE the probability of passing it.
> 
> If you really want to be a dick, ask them if staff is washing their hands.. Actually, don't do that.. &#128514;


they'll just say "carry hand sanitizer in your car". Or soap and water in your car, etc.

If they allow you then they have to allow everyone, and that means every every one does, they have direct an employee to wipe the facilities down.

NO way are they going to do that, nor would I, if I ran a restaurant during a pandemic.

I really don't see your point of view on this, come to San Diego, and you'll quickly find out it won't work here, this is a big city, and big cities are targets for the virus.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Is there any other kind?
> I'm sure to ask my pharmacist ... "Hey, I see you have a good supply of large and extra large condoms. Where are the small ones?"


To the OP - please don't deliver with frigging condom flippers. That's up there with people wearing sanitary pads for masks.. &#128514;


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> for the masks people are wearing there totally useless . They must say n95 on them to be effective for virus situations .
> The masks are not ones you want to wear for long periods of time they hurt your face and its hard to breath with them on.
> There hot to wear . You cant talk with them on.
> For rubber gloves harborfreight tools is the cheapest place to buy them if you can find out what day the stock shipment comes in.
> luck i have 5 boxes of gloves here and a bunch of masks . I Used to paints cars .


actually those masks will do just fine and no, N95 masks are for medical personnel only..the reason is cuz they must be properly fitted. Look around at pics in Asia and you will see what masks the general population are using. Please don't spread false info


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Buck-a-mile said:


> You're buying the propaganda. I worked in isolation rooms in hospitals for many many years.
> 
> We always wore mask gown and gloves and disposed of them after each patient.
> 
> ...


You are correct.
I worked as a surgical tech for years. Sometimes (rarely, but on occasion) I would assist autopsy.
In the OR I wore gear to protect the patient from me.
In the morgue I wore gear to protect ME from the 'patient'.

And, the gear I wore in the morgue was _much_ more robust than in the OR.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> they'll just say "carry hand sanitizer in your car". Or soap and water in your car, etc.
> 
> If they allow you then they have to allow everyone, and that means every every one does, they have direct an employee to wipe the facilities down.
> 
> ...


Aye.

Wear condoms or grow a pair and tell the staff what I suggested. Being a big city is even more reason for you to have access for washing your hands.

Email corporate offices of these restaurants with what I suggested. I assure you that they will agree.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Is there any other kind?
> I'm sure to ask my pharmacist ... "Hey, I see you have a good supply of large and extra large condoms. Where are the small ones?"


I"ve never purchased a condom in my entire life, that's why I wrote "I dunno".


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> I"ve never purchased a condom in my entire life, that's why I wrote "I dunno".


It's stupid, don't do that.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Benjamin M said:


> Aye.
> 
> Wear condoms or grow a pair and tell the staff what I suggested. Being a big city is even more reason for you to have access for washing your hands.
> 
> Email corporate offices of these restaurants with what I suggested. I assure you that they will agree.


Like I said, they say no, and what are you going to do about it?

I've already been turned down a couple of times. What, I'm going to defy them, get low ratings, get deactivated? I've done it and got a flag notice from Uber, "you're nearing 86% blah blah blah". See, I've already been down this road.

Sorry. I'd rather keep my gig, given there are very few now, than 'grow a pair'.



Benjamin M said:


> It's stupid, don't do that.


Well, no. My girl nor myself, are sick in any way, and she's beyond the point of having children. it's a non issue.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> Like I said, they say no, and what are you going to do about it?
> 
> I've already been turned down a couple of times. What, I'm going to defy them, get low ratings, get deactivated? I've done it and got a flag notice from Uber, "you're nearing 86% blah blah blah". See, I've already been down this road.
> 
> Sorry. I'd rather keep my gig, given there are very few now, than 'grow a pair'.


Hey, your decision. I'd email their office regarding this. I'd say to email Eats if that's what you are doing but we know how awful support is.

I applied for unemployment yesterday. First time in my life. I haven't driven since the 16th, mainly because there's no market. I suggest you do the same if you are that concerned, it's worth a try.

I have personally dealt with patients infected with shit way more scary than this. And I have always been frustrated by improper use of gloves in the food industry - many act like they are to protect themselves from the food when the opposite is true. Like handling cash and going back to making pizza dough.

I am fairly certain that you can find places to wash your hands.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I do wish my hands regularly, as I've always done, and have always kept hand sanitizer in my car, even before this epidemic.

I have a box of latex dental gloves someone gave me years ago. I use them for things like to pump gas or put air in my tires, etc. I don't reuse them and discard after use.

I have to grocery shop for elderly people, so I'm putting on a new pair of gloves, before I enter a store and discarding them and using hand sanitizer when I get in the car. I don't have a sink in my car to wash my hands. And I do clean my steering wheel, door handle and radio buttons everyday with Clorox wipes.

I'm also following the protocol to put plastic bags from the store outside in the garbage and wipe all food packages with Clorox wipes and use soap and water to clean vegetables,

This am, I went to Target. They had a worker outside telling us to start a line 6 ft apart. They told us which cart to grab that was sanitized and they had a wipe on it for you to use.

Kudos to my state Gov who has taken aggressive steps early on to slow the virus here by closing things before many states did and ordering PPE for first responders and health care workers, so they will have enough. And we have a University here that is making 3D masks for those workers.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I do wish my hands regularly, as I've always done, and have always kept hand sanitizer in my car, even before this epidemic.
> 
> I have a box of latex dental gloves someone gave me years ago. I use them for things like to pump gas or put air in my tires, etc. I don't reuse them and discard after use.
> 
> ...


I hope that you know by now that I care a great deal about you. ♥

I am concerned about washing food with soap, water will suffice. Using wipes on packaging is not as effective as washing your hands after touching said packaging. And we would not need 3D printed masks if people had not bought them out of panic, despite being told not to.

I do applaud you for actually following the protocols for gloves, in terms of cleaning your hands after. But, again, gloves carry this virus and bacteria anyway. So the best option is to just wash your hands. Good that you have hand sanitizer.

If you insist on gloves (or anyone for that matter), do you know how to properly remove them from your hands?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Sink. Soap, water.


Also difficult to do if you are a driver, made more difficult by the fact that a lot of the places that used to let drivers wash their hands don't let anyone in the lobby anymore. Drive-through only at a lot of restaurants, for instance.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Also difficult to do if you are a driver, made more difficult by the fact that a lot of the places that used to let drivers wash their hands don't let anyone in the lobby anymore. Drive-through only.


The restaurant staff is presumably washing their hands, correct? And "no contact" delivery is becoming standard, right?

Both drastically reduce your risk.

And this is in terms of delivery.

Last I checked, convience stores are "essential".


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I hope that you know by now that I care a great deal about you. ♥
> 
> I am concerned about washing food with soap, water will suffice. Using wipes on packaging is not as effective as washing your hands after touching said packaging. And we would not need 3D printed masks if people had not bought them out of panic, despite being told not to.
> 
> ...


I know health care workers, and one agreed to wipe all plastic and food boxes down with wipes. I was advised anything that a human hand could've touched to wipe down the outside. It's not so much for my safety but the safety of the elderly I have to shop for.

The little soap used on the fruits/veggies is washed off. I saw a guy at Target today pick something up and put it back down. Saw that over and over in the store last wk also.

Yes, I know how to properly put the gloves on/off. We have over 663 infections in just my county; I'm not taking chances. I saw a post I made on March 13th: we had zero cases in my county then.

I don't think the shortage of PPE is because of citizens buying all the masks. It's because too many people are being treated in the hospitals at once, and they weren't prepared. Look at NY, my area closed schools and other places before they did.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I know health care workers, and one agreed to wipe all plastic and food boxes down with wipes. I was advised anything that a human hand could've touched to wipe down the outside. It's not so much for my safety but the safety of the elderly I have to shop for.
> 
> The little soap used on the fruits/veggies is washed off. I saw a guy at Target today pick something up and put it back down. Saw that over and over in the store last wk also.
> 
> Yes, I know how to properly put the gloves on/off. We have over 663 infections in just my county; I'm not taking chances. I saw a post I made on March 13th: we had zero cases in my county then.


Well, I was a health care worker for many years and through several similar panic situations. I was on the front line, prehospital. I also continued the care of ICU patients on interfacility transports.

Soap on food is a new one to me. Vegetable sprays, consisting mainly of water and citrus, are available, safe, and effective.

There's a lot of misinformation out there. I am trying to lay down some logic and common sense, backed presently by people who earn way more than I ever did.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Well, I was a health care worker for many years and through several similar panic situations. I was on the front line, prehospital. I also continued the care of ICU patients on interfacility transports.
> 
> Soap on food is a new one to me. Vegetable sprays, consisting mainly of water and citrus, are available, safe, and effective.
> 
> There's a lot of misinformation out there. I am trying to lay down some logic and common sense, backed presently by people who earn way more than I ever did.


Soap on veggies is new to me since I used to just rinse under water. So that's why I'm using a little soap and rinsing extra long. My friend just told me she's done it for years. I buy more frozen fruits/veggies anyway. An hour from me, a grocery store worker has the virus, so I'd imagine some in my area do, too. And I'm sure there's still nasty people who don't wash their hands as much as they should.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Soap on veggies is new to me since I used to just rinse under water. So that's why I'm using a little soap and rinsing extra long. My friend just told me she's done it for years. I buy more frozen fruits/veggies anyway. An hour from me, a grocery store worker has the virus, so I'd imagine some in my area do, too.




























Safer than putting soap on your food, at least here still widely available. Used it for years, only because grocery stores are gross.

Regarding grocery store employees getting sick. They cannot keep social distancing. If they are wearing gloves all day, see my first post on this thread and subsequent ones, namely my trip to 7-Eleven.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> View attachment 440029
> 
> View attachment 440030
> 
> ...


Great, thanks.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Great, thanks.


Virtual hug &#129303;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Virtual hug &#129303;


I'm not a hugger, so virtual elbow bump since no hands. &#128512;


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I'm not a hugger, so virtual elbow bump since no hands. &#128512;


By the way, now that I mentioned the sprays, they're going to be sold out. &#128514;


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> The restaurant staff is presumably washing their hands, correct? And "no contact" delivery is becoming standard, right?
> 
> Both drastically reduce your risk.
> 
> ...


Last time I went to a gas station they had running water but no soap or hand towels. Running water isn't always a given at these places either. My riders often want to shake my hand for some reason. In the past, when a rider would shake my hands I would often try to stop at a casino to wash my hands as soon as possible. The casinos are all closed. In the past, I'd do an UE delivery too sometimes when I wanted to find a restroom far from the casinos. Now no restrooms are open it seems except at gas stations. Earlier last year, one of the gas stations I used to go to all the time decided to keep the restroom door locked and wouldn't give me a key to the restroom without buying something in the store, even though I bought gas. (I don't go to that gas station anymore as a result). And the ones with the keys I always tried to avoid anyway. I always felt handling the restroom key was probably as bad as shaking someone's hand. I know from observation that most people do not wash hands after using the restroom. I guess we could don restroom gloves to put on after washing our hands to handle the restroom door handle and the key.

There are some gas stations which have good sinks, are stocked with towels and soap, and have touchless exits, but it seems pretty inconsistent. I know of a handful of gas stations that are fairly reliable, but ever since the social distancing it seems like I'm often not able to wash my hands until coming back home.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Have a bunch of resturant gloves.
> " Touchless Deliveries".
> 
> Delivered at Hospital AGAIN yesterday.
> ...


You should have pulled your other glove over her order and handed it to her that way!



Trafficat said:


> Last time I went to a gas station they had running water but no soap or hand towels. Running water isn't always a given at these places either. My riders often want to shake my hand for some reason. In the past, when a rider would shake my hands I would often try to stop at a casino to wash my hands as soon as possible. The casinos are all closed. In the past, I'd do an UE delivery too sometimes when I wanted to find a restroom far from the casinos. Now no restrooms are open it seems except at gas stations. Earlier last year, one of the gas stations I used to go to all the time decided to keep the restroom door locked and wouldn't give me a key to the restroom without buying something in the store, even though I bought gas. (I don't go to that gas station anymore as a result). And the ones with the keys I always tried to avoid anyway. I always felt handling the restroom key was probably as bad as shaking someone's hand. I know from observation that most people do not wash hands after using the restroom. I guess we could don restroom gloves to put on after washing our hands to handle the restroom door handle and the key.
> 
> There are some gas stations which have good sinks, are stocked with towels and soap, and have touchless exits, but it seems pretty inconsistent. I know of a handful of gas stations that are fairly reliable, but ever since the social distancing it seems like I'm often not able to wash my hands until coming back home.


Weird - over 7k riders and never once had one want to shake my hand...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Jenga said:


> Weird - over 7k riders and never once had one want to shake my hand...


Usually a few times a night someone wants to shake my hands.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

The only handshakes I recall were at the airport after a pleasant conversation and me helping with bags. And after a "thank you for your service" comment at the end of the ride.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

So, here's what's going to happen as a result of hoarding, panic, and false information.


We will be spreading bacteria and ecoli everywhere due to the lack of access to sanitary supplies 
Those at most risk, namely health care providers, will next be lacking gloves
Irrational behavior such as not allowing people to simply wash their hands (again, THE NUMBER ONE WAY TO PREVENT SPREADING THIS) will lead to the issues mentioned above. 
People thinking that wearing gloves everywhere, all day, is a good idea - then not washing their hands - are several times more likely to contract and spread this
Yada Yada Yada we basically become China, or a third world country, with lack of access to what has prevented the spread of diseases. PRIMARILY due to panic and uncertainty.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Usually a few times a night someone wants to shake my hands.


Actually, I do remember once recently at the airport... maybe I only remember cuz of the virus, and thought it was out of line. Curious - are you male or female? And pax that want to shake?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Jenga said:


> Actually, I do remember once recently at the airport... maybe I only remember cuz of the virus, and thought it was out of line. Curious - are you male or female? And pax that want to shake?


I'm male. The vast majority of the hand-shakers are male.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

OP should wash his hands in gasoline and then ignite them. Its the only way to be sure.

Saran wrap? What kind of low budget jabrony are you? Wash your hands. That's all you need. Don't touch your face/mouth/eyes. End of day wipe down your car with a cleaning solution.

Saran wrap... and people are listening to this jabrony


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I'm male. The vast majority of the hand-shakers are male.


TRUE. Handshaking is predominantly a male thing. Invented to simulate the male organ lifting up and extending aggressively out to others. The more aggressive, the more virile. And females are supposed to respond (at least in older times) with a weak and soft "feminine" shake. Personally agree with Trump: it's a stupid and disgusting tradition that needs to end. I'm in favor of the wai (or namaste).


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> Protective gear is getting scarce, and it will only get worse. So....Go to any drug store and purchase a pack of ladies ponytail ties (you'll find them in the cosmetic/ladies section) get the biggest ones they sell, they are like soft rubber bands. Since I have long hair and I wear my hear in a ponytail, I already had some.
> 
> Buy some Saran wrap. Pull out a sheet large enough to cover your hands below the wrists.
> 
> ...


Better solution. 
Just dip your hands in Elmer's white glue. 
Allow to dry with fingers spread apart...

This is a joke. 
Don't do it unless you are 7 or just really really bored.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Jenga said:


> TRUE. Handshaking is predominantly a male thing. Invented to simulate the male organ lifting up and extending aggressively out to others. The more aggressive, the more virile. And females are supposed to respond (at least in older times) with a weak and soft "feminine" shake. Personally agree with Trump: it's a stupid and disgusting tradition that needs to end. I'm in favor of the wai (or namaste).









Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Better solution.
> Just dip your hands in Elmer's white glue.
> Allow to dry with fingers spread apart...
> 
> ...


I'm more than bored... Hmmnmm.. &#128514;


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jenga said:


> You should have pulled your other glove over her order and handed it to her that way!
> 
> 
> Weird - over 7k riders and never once had one want to shake my hand...


Think that's weird.

I used to repo cars, most of the time I didn't contact the car owners but of those I did most thanked me for picking up the car and even weirder many shook my hand.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Better solution.
> Just dip your hands in Elmer's white glue.
> Allow to dry with fingers spread apart...
> 
> ...


There really is a product called "Liquid Glove" it's a polymer that fills the pours and cuts on your hands. It makes them easier to clean after working on greasy or nasty stuff.

Not fot this application though.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Jenga said:


> TRUE. Handshaking is predominantly a male thing. Invented to simulate the male organ lifting up and extending aggressively out to others. The more aggressive, the more virile. And females are supposed to respond (at least in older times) with a weak and soft "feminine" shake.


I can't comment on the historical reasoning for it getting started, but that symbolism, true or false, is just silly.



> Personally agree with Trump: it's a stupid and disgusting tradition that needs to end. I'm in favor of the wai (or namaste).


I don't particularly like handshakes either. I became quite accustomed to bowing from being in Japan and working with Japanese people for about a year and a half.



observer said:


> Think that's weird.
> 
> I used to repo cars, most of the time I didn't contact the car owners but of those I did most thanked me for picking up the car and even weirder many shook my hand.


I would have thought being shot at would have been more likely!


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

observer said:


> Think that's weird.
> 
> I used to repo cars, most of the time I didn't contact the car owners but of those I did most thanked me for picking up the car and even weirder many shook my hand.


I hope you checked your pockets, fingers, and wrist for any missing items after such sincere expressions of gratitude.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> There really is a product called "Liquid Glove" it's a polymer that fills the pours and cuts on your hands. It makes them easier to clean after working on greasy or nasty stuff.
> 
> Not fot this application though.


Oh snap. 
I forgot all about anoyher solution.

Plasti Dip.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> I can't comment on the historical reasoning for it getting started, but that symbolism, true or false, is just silly.
> 
> I don't particularly like handshakes either. I became quite accustomed to bowing from being in Japan and working with Japanese people for about a year and a half.
> 
> ...


I obviously didn't do this with cars I picked up in South Central or other rough neighborhoods but many people were just glad that the ordeal was over.

I remember one guy whose car I picked up in Carson who was so thankful that I contacted him before leaving that he was almost crying.

He had his job equipment and ID inside the car and he said he would have been fired from work for losing his ID.

That was one of the handshakers.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Always look at Harbor freight for gloves.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> There really is a product called "Liquid Glove" it's a polymer that fills the pours and cuts on your hands. It makes them easier to clean after working on greasy or nasty stuff.
> 
> Not fot this application though.


I've used it, pretty good. But, like you said, not for this.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> People have been discouraged from wearing gloves or buying them, along with masks, because they are not as effective as many believe. Now we also have a major shortage in the medical field, with providers having to reuse single use masks.
> 
> Gloves end up (potentially) transferring the virus to other surfaces, especially when worn long term. People still touch their face and most do not know how to properly remove gloves without contaminating themselves.
> 
> Best thing to do, and always has been, is to *wash your hands. *


Using the gloves is not the final protection, but you're right, always wash you hands afterwards. Throw the used gloves away unless you're soaking them in bleach and drying the. Luckily, I have about 6 boxes of latex gloves that I use for my woodworking.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

So, I just went grocery shopping.

People walking out wearing gloves and masks. It's increasing daily. Shook my head as I have been.

Next thing that I noticed was an armed security guard, in a Food Lion. Granted, it's somewhat in the hood, but people there are overall very polite no matter what - customers and staff alike.

I've been to that location daily since this started. He said that he believes they began security on Wednesday but wasn't sure - I think it began today.

"I love that you have a job here but I hate the reason why". He smiled and nodded.

Panic buying is escalating here, shifting from paper products and now to food. Meanwhile improperly using gloves.

I came home and washed my hands.



Big Lou said:


> Using the gloves is not the final protection, but you're right, always wash you hands afterwards. Throw the used gloves away unless you're soaking them in bleach and drying the. Luckily, I have about 6 boxes of latex gloves that I use for my woodworking.


Save the gloves and wash your hands, PLEASE.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I can't comment on the historical reasoning for it getting started, but that symbolism, true or false, is just silly.


Oh really? Didn't you know then men are 5 times more likely to shake your hand when under the influence of Viagra?


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> So, I just went grocery shopping.
> 
> People walking out wearing gloves and masks. It's increasing daily. Shook my head as I have been.
> 
> ...


Can't argue about washing hands...if gloves don't work, why do medical professionals use them? It's just one more tool in your safety arsenal.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

They just said on the news, that medical workers are so deprived of face masks, they are actually wearing diapers on their heads. I'm going to assume these are the ones not around the general public.

Any thoughts @Benjamin M on any real protection from this?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jenga said:


> Weird - over 7k riders and never once had one want to shake my hand...


How sad
Are you not a very nice person?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Big Lou said:


> Can't argue about washing hands...if gloves don't work, why do medical professionals use them? It's just one more tool in your safety arsenal.


Because medical professionals, ESPECIALLY in this case, often have an incling of what they are dealing with. And they exercise proper hygiene - one set of gloves per patient, hand washing before and after.

They aren't traipsing around a store, touching everything, or handling cash and products all day.

Funny story. I have had two hernia operations, two surgeons, multiple exams. Every single time, they didn't wear gloves while handling the goods. But they washed their hands.



Lissetti said:


> They just said on the news, that medical workers are so deprived of face masks, they are actually wearing diapers on their heads. I'm going to assume these are the ones not around the general public.
> 
> Any thoughts @Benjamin M on any real protection from this?
> 
> View attachment 440090


Lord help me if this isn't a joke


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> They just said on the news, that medical workers are so deprived of face masks, they are actually wearing diapers on their heads. I'm going to assume these are the ones not around the general public.
> 
> Any thoughts @Benjamin M on any real protection from this?
> 
> View attachment 440090


now the kids that really need these items are [email protected] out of luck.. Get it...sh!t


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jenga said:


> Oh really? Didn't you know then men are 5 times more likely to shake your hand when under the influence of Viagra?


That is not why men shake hands, or how the custom started.

Occupying your right hand and arm while having your 'opponent' do the same is a gesture of peace. If we have ahold of each other's right (dominant) hand, you are safer from an act of violence from that person. 
And why is the right hand the most dominant in humans? Because your heart is on the left side of your chest, and it's easier to protect with your right hand and arm if it is your dominant and stronger side - it is also the arm that an attacker would use to aim to the heart.

Along the same lines, a military salute was started when soldiers wore suits of armor. Looking through one of those slits it was hard to tell friend from foe, so the 'soldier' would raise his right hand to his visor, and tip it up. The other would do the same - and it became a salute.

There is a good reason for EVERYTHING your man does.
Forget that at your own peril.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Benjamin M said:


> Sink. Soap, water.


I hate seeing people walking around with gloves on. They think they're doing something, but now they just have contaminated gloves which they never change, instead of contaminated hands, which they are more likely to actually think to clean.

FYI it is likely much more difficult for delivery drivers to wash their hands at a restaurant these days as many have set up everything at the door or outside. If you ASK many WILL let you use the restroom, however, because they know you don't have anywhere else to go. So ASK.

Although of course you don't really want to go anywhere, if you're delivering anyway, the grocery stores are open and have bathrooms. I used the one at a liquor store the other day. Why liquor is considered essential i don't know, but the tips are good, so...

I wish i could afford not to work. Working from home for my "real" job.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Occupying your right hand and arm while having your 'opponent' do the same is a gesture of peace. If we have ahold of each other's right (dominant) hand, you are safer from an act of violence from that person.


Except for those sinister left handed people, but I'm being redundant!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Occupying your right hand and arm while having your 'opponent' do the same is a gesture of peace. If we have ahold of each other's right (dominant) hand, you are safer from an act of violence from that person.


There is also a component of establishing "pecking order" involved.
When I take a mans hand in a shake, I am paying attention to several things on an instictive, animal level.
How firm is the grip?
How dry is his hand?
How close does he stand to me when shaking?
Does he face me, directly?
What's he facial expression? 
Does he look me in the eye?

All these things give me clues ... again, on a very animalistic level and almost sub-conscience level, about this man I'm meeting.

Competition?
Superior?
Subordinate?
Threat?
Friend?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> That is not why men shake hands, or how the custom started.
> 
> Occupying your right hand and arm while having your 'opponent' do the same is a gesture of peace. If we have ahold of each other's right (dominant) hand, you are safer from an act of violence from that person.
> And why is the right hand the most dominant in humans? Because your heart is on the left side of your chest, and it's easier to protect with your right hand and arm if it is your dominant and stronger side - it is also the arm that an attacker would use to aim to the heart.
> ...


There USED to be a good reason. It's not a good reason now in a pandemic. It's just a history of why it's done.

We don't clink our glasses together enough to make the liquid spill into each others glass now. I'm guessing that could be dangerous with GLASS anyway, and hopefully we're not poisoning each other. It probably was fine with wood..



tohunt4me said:


> Why cant you wash your " hands" while wearing gloves?
> It DOES REMOVE VIRUS.
> WHILE NOT EXPOSING YOUR SKIN.
> 
> ...


You could i suppose. The problem would still be that NOBODY DOES (hey, i'm wearing gloves, i'm safe).

Gloves are not impervious btw. And they often get small tears which you may not even notice.

I see so many restaurant folks ringing up on the same register, bringing out bags of food, holding the door for people, scratching their nose, all WEARING GLOVES. And if you tell them it's useless unless they change them, they say "Well it's for the customer's protection".

You ain't protecting anything. Wash your hands, clean the register, clean the door handle. I haven't seen anyone do that anywhere yet.

A lot of places HAVE sanitizer but the folks wearing gloves don't use it.

False sense of security is all it is. Drives me nuts.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> There USED to be a good reason. It's not a good reason now in a pandemic.


Well, we have to disagree on that.
And, yea, we do agree that the 'custom' will have to be suspended temporarily.
But I see a good reason for it, any time.
Sometimes I want to know if someone is friend or foe ... and a hand shake is a good way to start to find out.
And in times of great social disruption and civil unrest, it is good to know who your friends are.

It is such a habit.
I saw Pres Trump today doing his daily update, and the MyPillow Guy was talking about making masks for the hospital, and when he left the podium both he and the prez started to shake hands. They got _real_ close, and caught themselves a the last moment.
REAL men will find it a hard habit to break.
It is truly automatic.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Well, we have to disagree on that.
> And, yea, we do agree that the 'custom' will have to be suspended temporarily.
> But I see a good reason for it, any time.
> Sometimes I want to know if someone is friend or foe ... and a hand shake is a good way to start to find out.
> ...


You can tell a lot from a handshake.

Limp cold fish, up to the firm handshake while looking you in the eye.


----------



## SWside (Oct 20, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I literally just did a face palm. I hope you are trolling &#128514;


No face palming during coronavirus pandemic!!!



Buck-a-mile said:


> . Masks do stop illness propaganda is trying to save mask right now.


Exactly.

N95 masks do block the virus in BOTH directions. They're telling people this to save masks for medical workers. Which I understand, but I wish they weren't outright lying to people.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

I ordered a gallon of this 2 weeks ago. It disinfects the surface (kid & pet friendly) and lasts 10-30 days. Expensive but worth it. I also ordered (10) N95 masks 3 weeks ago, for whenever passenger is in car.















Great for your cell phone, and any area you will touch a lot (door handles, steering wheel, etc). I have 100 surgical gloves from months back. I spray some monofoil on them and have that extra protection, with no cross contamination.

https://monofoilusa.com/shop


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Harbor Freight.
> I do work on my scooter and motorcycle. I have always kept a couple of boxes black gloves to keep my hands clean.
> You might give them a try.





Amos69 said:


> Always look at Harbor freight for gloves.


I've been to couple Harbor Freights out here for various reasons, and saw the empty shelves where gloves and masks would be with a sign that says, "The remaining stock of masks and gloves are unavailable and have been donated to healthcare organizations."


Benjamin M said:


> People thinking that wearing gloves everywhere, all day, is a good idea - then not washing their hands - are several times more likely to contract and spread this


Agree fully. 
I've seen some pretty disgusting gloves people are wearing, thinking that's better than washing their hands.
I also see people wearing masks while walking around outside exercising or walking home from the store.
And I see more people driving alone with a mask and gloves on.
It's crazy.


Jenga said:


> Personally agree with Trump: it's a stupid and disgusting tradition that needs to end. I'm in favor of the wai (or namaste).


I've always found it odd the way Obama would kiss all the female senators, governors, judges, business women, etc.
I found it inappropriate and uncomfortable.

BTW, I think the "namaste" thing or elbow bump are all stupid.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Oscar Levant said:


> Protective gear is getting scarce, and it will only get worse. So....Go to any drug store and purchase a pack of ladies ponytail ties (you'll find them in the cosmetic/ladies section) get the biggest ones they sell, they are like soft rubber bands. Since I have long hair and I wear my hear in a ponytail, I already had some.
> 
> Buy some Saran wrap. Pull out a sheet large enough to cover your hands below the wrists.
> 
> ...


Can you do that instead of buying condoms?

And you use that click bait line "this trick"?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> Buy some Saran wrap. Pull out a sheet large enough to cover your hands below the wrists. Secure it with the ponytail tie. A friend of mine said a large condom would also work


When I was in high school, when we got an opportunity but the drug store was closed, that was how me made a raincoat. It is funny how things come full circle?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Have a bunch of resturant gloves.
> " Touchless Deliveries".
> 
> Delivered at Hospital AGAIN yesterday.
> ...


And this is why the shutdown and quarantine recommendations are just going to slow down and prolong the virus.

We're in this for the Long Haul. Welcome to the new normal.


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

I saw a guy waiting at Costco wearing a mask and gloves. I was behind him and I noticed that there was a big tear about 1/2 inch on the palm part of the glove. I chuckled to myself...I also don't understand those people that wear masks when riding a bike or jogging...Do they think the virus is all around them in the vast outdoors and will rush their face? (Although it may help for allergy sufferers).

I've been doing Uber Eats (which really sucks) and I try to open doors, push buttons with different parts of my forearm and body to avoid as many germs getting on my fingertips. I use my pinkeys to type in my code or press elevator button. Push open doors with my forearms or back into them.

Question for you medical people: I use hand sanitizer after every pickup and delivery, but it really irritates and itches my hands. Any suggestions for this? Sometimes they get so irritated that i wait about 1 minute after using hand sanitizer..then i pour bottled water from my car over my hands to help with irritation and then dry it with clean paper towels in my car.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

warrior lady said:


> I saw a guy waiting at Costco wearing a mask and gloves. I was behind him and I noticed that there was a big tear about 1/2 inch on the palm part of the glove. I chuckled to myself...I also don't understand those people that wear masks when riding a bike or jogging...Do they think the virus is all around them in the vast outdoors and will rush their face? (Although it may help for allergy sufferers).
> 
> I've been doing Uber Eats (which really sucks) and I try to open doors, push buttons with different parts of my forearm and body to avoid as many germs getting on my fingertips. I use my pinkeys to type in my code or press elevator button. Push open doors with my forearms or back into them.
> 
> Question for you medical people: I use hand sanitizer after every pickup and delivery, but it really irritates and itches my hands. Any suggestions for this? Sometimes they get so irritated that i wait about 1 minute after using hand sanitizer..then i pour bottled water from my car over my hands to help with irritation and then dry it with clean paper towels in my car.


Here's a suggestion: cut down on washing your hands! You do realize that the virus can only enter your body through your mucous membranes? That's nose, mouth, eyes, and potentially ears. So the simple solution is: Don't touch those areas with anything potentially contaminated - especially hands, and then only disinfect when you are going to eat or are finished a shift. Then sanitize everything you touched in your car, including keys, etc. and lastly you hands. One thing the health "experts" are not telling us: there are beneficial bacteria that live on the skin. If you keep using alchohol, hand cleaner, and even too much soap, it changes the balance, and actually leaves those areas open to far more nasty bacteria to take hold where the beneficial bacteria is supposed to be. Don't buy into the hype and over wash! Use the wipes on the things you touch instead - elevator buttons, door handles, etc., NOT on your hands. That will be better for everyone else anyway, since they will be touching things you have sanitized instead of your grubby hand oils and germs.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> People have been discouraged from wearing gloves or buying them, along with masks, because they are not as effective as many believe. Now we also have a major shortage in the medical field, with providers having to reuse single use masks.
> 
> Gloves end up (potentially) transferring the virus to other surfaces, especially when worn long term. People still touch their face and most do not know how to properly remove gloves without contaminating themselves.
> 
> Best thing to do, and always has been, is to *wash your hands. *


And stop tossing used gloves in the middle of the restaurant parking lots...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I've seen some pretty disgusting gloves people are wearing, thinking that's better than washing their hands.


Here's the logic behind that, and why I wear gloves when outside.

First of all, it reminds me to not touch my face.
Having gloves on makes me not want to touch my face.
It's probably the training I had working in health care.
I'd wear gloves for two or three hours doing a job, maybe a disgusting job ... face touching was not even to be considered.

Second, no matter how disgusting the outside of the glove is, the inside is clean.
So, I put on gloves to do the shopping, wear em all day. 
If I transfer a bug from the handle of that door to another spot in a store, I don't care. It doesn't affect me.
Change to clean gloves before I get into the car (or just put another pair on over the old ones)
My hands, inside the glove are still clean.

Don't bring in old grocery bags, I buy clean ones at the store.
Spray packaging with alcohol. Spray gloves with alcohol, Get in the car, go home.
When I get home, I spray the inside of the car with alcohol, take off the gloves drop in garbage can. Spray hands and upper arms with alcohol. Take the groceries to the deck and unpack from the bags and spray the outside of all packaging with alcohol, hand them off to wifey.
Take off all clothes drop in the washing machine and take a shower.

That's my routine, and it is Isolation Room compliant.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Here's the logic behind that, and why I wear gloves when outside.
> 
> First of all, it reminds me to not touch my face.
> Having gloves on makes me not want to touch my face.
> ...


You're spreading things everywhere, all day. Wash your hands.

Isolation room compliant? What?? &#128514; Um no. One pair of PPE per patient contact, contained in the room, and scrub in / scrub out.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Go to Brooklyn to get gloves and masks
https://wcbs880.radio.com/articles/news/nyc-man-coughs-on-fbi-agents-during-price-gouging-arrest


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> Hand sanitizer is hard to find, for cleaning on the road.


Consider carrying soap and water in the trunk and use it periodically. Gallon jug should go a long way if just used to wash hands.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> Buy some Saran wrap. Pull out a sheet large enough to cover your hands below the wrists.
> 
> Secure it with the ponytail tie.


Since masks are also in short supply, you can improvise one using a similar method. Completely and tightly cover your head all the way down to your throat with Saran Wrap, and use a large rubber band or possibly a necktie to secure it. It's even see-through!


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I like the condom idea. No real reason a guy can't drive with his schmeckle.

Also, buying hair dye would work as it comes with little plastic gloves. At only $15 a pack, you can't afford not to protect yourself.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

NoPool4Me said:


> Consider carrying soap and water in the trunk and use it periodically. Gallon jug should go a long way if just used to wash hands.


I found a bottle of hand sanitizer in an old travel bag that was in my closet.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> I found a bottle of hand sanitizer in an old travel bag that was in my closet.


Ok, your next mission, should you choose to accept it, is to check the couch cushions for spare change.

Of course, if any of your Impossible Mission Force is caught or captured, the Agency will disavow any knowledge of your actions. Good luck.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> If I transfer a bug from the handle of that door to another spot in a store, I don't care. It doesn't affect me.


Just wow. Me me me me....

Yes, if you don't care, then being logical and sensible won't matter to you.

Thank you for showing that all this self-isolation and shut downs are meaningless.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Just wow. Me me me me....
> 
> Yes, if you don't care, then being logical and sensible won't matter to you.
> 
> Thank you for showing that all this self-isolation and shut downs are meaningless.


Why should it make any difference to your health if a bug is transferred from a counter top to a door handle?
Or if it put there by me, or someone sneezing or a fly landing ... what's the dif?
It makes no difference unless it is transferred from the door handle to your body .. and I can't help you with that.
Wear gloves, don't touch your face with gloves on.
When you get home, throw away your gloves and wash your hands.

By protecting me, I am protecting you.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

I just buy boxes of those condoms African American gentleman utilize and Jump inside them


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

I've still seen tons of gloves at places. Also, ever heard of thick rubber gloves? Like non disposable ones? Just wash them off. There are the work glove types mechanics use, ones people use to wash dishes, etc if you really want to. But I've still seen tons of disposable gloves at places because they're used in more industries than the masks, and way more are probably produced. Smart Food Service (Used to be called cash and carry) had thousands and thousands of them last time I was there a few days ago.

Medical workers might have a shortage of "medical grade" gloves, MAYBE, but the kind people have always used in restaurants, construction, etc still seem to be around.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> Protective gear is getting scarce, and it will only get worse. So....Go to any drug store and purchase a pack of ladies ponytail ties (you'll find them in the cosmetic/ladies section) get the biggest ones they sell, they are like soft rubber bands. Since I have long hair and I wear my hear in a ponytail, I already had some.
> 
> Buy some Saran wrap. Pull out a sheet large enough to cover your hands below the wrists.
> 
> ...


Don't people get it yet that this is a dangerous and life threatening crisis. Each one needs to teach one or correct anyone they see simply discarding protective rubber gloves and face masks on the ground or otherwise irresponsibly. Users should discard them in a receptacle and not just outside on the ground after they take the gloves and masks from their hands and faces. Anyone, like cleaning workers, etc.. picking these protective items for proper disposal can become infected (and possibly die as a result of this type of exposure). Wake up People!


----------



## simtek130 (Mar 12, 2020)

Oscar Levant said:


> Protective gear is getting scarce, and it will only get worse. So....Go to any drug store and purchase a pack of ladies ponytail ties (you'll find them in the cosmetic/ladies section) get the biggest ones they sell, they are like soft rubber bands. Since I have long hair and I wear my hear in a ponytail, I already had some.
> 
> Buy some Saran wrap. Pull out a sheet large enough to cover your hands below the wrists.
> 
> ...


I was in Home Depot this morning one in the IE area and one in North County San Diego area and both had gloves and cleaning supplies


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

@Benjamin M

This doctor has a video to follow when bringing groceries home. I saw it on the news, and it's what I referenced early on in this thread that a friend told me to follow.

https://www.drjeffvw.com/


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> @Benjamin M
> 
> This doctor has a video to follow when bringing groceries home. I saw it on the news, and it's what I referenced early on in this thread that a friend told me to follow.
> 
> https://www.drjeffvw.com/


There are a ton of opinions and debates on this and masks.

Let me ask you something.

How comfortable would you be if you underwent an evasive exam with gloves that the provider had just worn on the last patient?

That's precisely what I, and many, are concerned about. Protecting yourself vs protecting others.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Protecting yourself vs protecting others.


Don't worry about 'others'.
By protecting yourself, you ARE protecting others.
If you don't get sick, you can't transmit it to others.

Besides that ... I have always been taught that the first place you protect; the FIRST place you protect is YOUR home and YOUR family.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> There are a ton of opinions and debates on this and masks.
> 
> Let me ask you something.
> 
> ...


I'm not going and back on this subject. I just wanted to post the video I referenced in a previous post. Your quote has no relevance to that, and I already stated my point previously.

Frankly I have more to deal with now than what random strangers on a forum think is the correct way or not. I'm listening to a medical doctor and my friends who currently work in healthcare So thanks.

Be safe all!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> How comfortable would you be if you underwent an evasive exam with gloves that the provider had just worn on the last patient?


Reminds me of a story ...

Back in the early 70's I was of age to register for the draft.
I went to a big, big center in Detroit for that.
There were thousands of men there. Thousands.
We were being processed to determine our physical status.

There were many stations to go to. Lines of men wearing nothing but underpants and socks ....

One of the 'stations' they lined up about 50 men and had a (I think) doctor going down the line, wearing a rubber glove, telling men to 'turn your head and cough' while cupping his balls. All with the same glove.
I was about 2/3 of the way down the line - watching this.

When the doc came to me, I stepped back when he reached for my package and said, "You gotta put on a clean glove." He almost smiled, looked at the soldier standing next to him and said, "There's one in every group." I didn't say anything but held his gaze. Sending a clear signal that I was not willing to negotiate on this point.
He snapped on a fresh glove and as he approached I kind of dropped my right hand and quietly said, "Be gentle."

He was, I coughed, he moved on.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I'm not going and back on this subject. I just wanted to post the video I referenced in a previous post. Your quote has no relevance to that, and I already stated my point previously.
> 
> Frankly I have more to deal with now than what random strangers on a forum think is the correct way or not. I'm listening to a medical doctor and my friends who currently work in healthcare So thanks.
> 
> Be safe all!


Cool. I spent a little over a decade as a an Advanced Life Support prehospital provider (combine the ER and ICU without a hospital), including dealing with patients with highly infectious diseases. But what do I know?

There are tons of opinions on this. Everything that I have posted on this thread is valid. If you choose to use gloves as they were not intended to be used, increasing the chances of spreading this through contamination - instead of just washing your hands, be my guest.

Nothing personal.

One more thing. I've treated patients that were under maximum isolation.

You enter a room in between the hallway and their actual room. You scrub your hands. You put on a gown, mask, and gloves.

Afterwards, you do the opposite and scrub out. Nothing leaves that room.

Now, imagine wearing those same gloves and treating other patients - or even hitting the button on the elevator. It wouldn't happen without someone shouting at you.

But it's cool to wear ratty old gloves all day long, touching everything, BECAUSE you're afraid of a highly infectious virus.



UberBastid said:


> Reminds me of a story ...
> 
> Back in the early 70's I was of age to register for the draft.
> I went to a big, big center in Detroit for that.
> ...


As I've mentioned in this thread, I have had the boys touched many times by two surgeons pre and post-op for a hernia (same side, no doubt from lifting &#128051;s).

Two hospitals, two doctors, hours apart. One young (actually a retired Navy surgeon) and one old school. Neither wore gloves. BUT, they washed their hands thoroughly before and after.

I have a physician buddy in Tennesee, getting up there in years. One famous story of his as a resident (not only do I swear this is true, this is also recorded on his podcast) ..

They were doing their rounds. A male resident was sent in to perform a pelvic examination. He was extremely nervous, they observed through the door.

Let's just say, for the forum's sake, he was very thorough.

He came out, big smile, "so how'd I do???"

Dr. Steve and the rest of his class bit their tongue. The attending, "great! Next time.. Don't forget to wear gloves.." &#128514;


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> I literally just did a face palm. I hope you are trolling &#128514;


A face palm!? Not without gloves I hope.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Sink. Soap, water.


I don't see a sink in that there vehicle in your selfie.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Halfmybrain said:


> I don't see a sink in that there vehicle in your selfie.


Last time I checked, businesses open with restrooms - grocery stores and convenience stores.

Washing your hands requires soap and water. You can carry both in your car. Doesn't have to be premium drinking water either.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Washing your hands requires soap and water. You can carry both in your car. Doesn't have to be premium drinking water either.


Oh so now you're advocating death to the environment. :ninja:


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Halfmybrain said:


> Oh so now you're advocating death to the environment. :ninja:


Do what?! &#129315;


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> There are a ton of opinions and debates on this and masks.
> 
> Let me ask you something.
> 
> ...


Funny you should mention this.

I just had a medical procedure done.

All nurses and doctors wearing masks and gloves.

When my procedure was done, they offered me a can of apple juice.

I drank from the can and when I was done, the nurse grabbed the can with her gloved hand, from the top, where I just had my mouth on the can.

She tossed it in the trash, and proceeded to, with the same gloves, starting typing on her keyboard and grabbed a pen and clipboard and started attending another patient, who then grabbed the pen and clipboard.

Still with those same gloves, grabbed yet another patients bag of belongings, and put it on a chair.

My potentially "Corona cooties" are spread throughout this whole room in a matter of minutes.

The gloves are mostly a false sense of security and an illusion of safety.

Instead, she could have just bare handed the can, and after tossing it, easily washed her hands or a quick blast of hand sanitizer , before moving on to her next task.

Seems a safer choice than using the same unwashed gloves all day.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Funny you should mention this.
> 
> I just had a medical procedure done.
> 
> ...


Yep, you got it!

One thing that has always annoyed me is watching people in the food industry wearing gloves as though the purpose was to protect themselves from the food.

One such example, years ago, getting deli meat at my local Food Lion grocery store.

When I approached, the associate had just cleaned up the slicer and other surfaces. I told her what I wanted. She retrieved the meat and prepared it, same gloves, and then keyed in the details for the sticker.

Cross contamination alone, Jesus..

Then there was a visit to Papa John's, associate wearing gloves and making dough when I walked in. Rang me up, still wearing gloves, and went right back to the dough. The register had flour all over it.. And I got the runs, bad.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Sink. Soap, water.


Yes, this idea that you ONLY need hand sanitizer is just not based in fact. Soap literally destroys the virus upon contact. It's actually much more effective than any alcohol based hand sanitizer.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Oscar Levant said:


> Protective gear is getting scarce, and it will only get worse. So....Go to any drug store and purchase a pack of ladies ponytail ties (you'll find them in the cosmetic/ladies section) get the biggest ones they sell, they are like soft rubber bands. Since I have long hair and I wear my hear in a ponytail, I already had some.
> 
> Buy some Saran wrap. Pull out a sheet large enough to cover your hands below the wrists.
> 
> ...


I bought 3 pairs of cloth gardening gloves at Walmart for 3 dollars, I wash after use and reuse.


----------



## simtek130 (Mar 12, 2020)

LetsBeSmart said:


> I bought 3 pairs of cloth gardening gloves at Walmart for 3 dollars, I wash after use and reuse.


Looks like we are all going to be required to wear face masks by San Diego


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberLaLa said:


> I ordered a gallon of this 2 weeks ago. It disinfects the surface (kid & pet friendly) and lasts 10-30 days. Expensive but worth it. I also ordered (10) N95 masks 3 weeks ago, for whenever passenger is in car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use RESCUE, it's the same thing we use at work in the mouse facility. About $50 for a gallon which lasts for years.

This stuff is supposed to keep surfaces from not being able to be contaminated? i don't believe it. Especially on a phone which is handled all the time. Just clean the damn thing regularly.



Taxi2Uber said:


> Funny you should mention this.
> 
> I just had a medical procedure done.
> 
> ...


THIS is exactly what i've been talking about. If she weren't wearing gloves she'd likely THINK about washing her hands at least.

However, i expect this from the general public. A nurse should know better. I'd have raised hell right then.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Except for those sinister left handed people, but I'm being redundant!


HEY!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

MHR said:


> HEY!


The dictionary strongly supports my assertion!

https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/sinister


> Definition of Sinister
> ...
> 4a*: *of, relating to, or situated to the left or on the left side of something


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

simtek130 said:


> Looks like we are all going to be required to wear face masks by San Diego


That is what's coming next, I happened to have 10 brand new masks I bought in case someone sick got in the car. I wore it to Walmart the other day.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Oscar Levant said:


> I found a bottle of hand sanitizer in an old travel bag that was in my closet.


I found boxes of gloves in several places throughout my property. It seems during woodworking projects, if I could not find gloves, I'd buy new ones. So far we have 5 boxes to use....I know there is a box of masks around here.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I'm wearing a mask and gloves to Walmart. I'll put them on just before I go in and remove and discard them immediately after leaving the store.
> 
> No place to wash hands in the parking lots.
> 
> ...


I use the gloves for dish washing. I do the same. Upon arrival in my car I spray them with clorox and put them in a ziplock.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

simtek130 said:


> Looks like we are all going to be required to wear face masks by San Diego


The hood rats are LOVING this.
Got the hoodie thing going, and the mask.....FREE GROCERIES!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I wear latex gloves.
I carry a spray bottle with 99% alcohol in it.
I spray the gloves every once in a while
I spray the grocery cart - all of it.
I spray everything I put in the grocery cart.

When I put items in the car, I spray the car first.
Then I spray the gloves again.
(Is all the alcohol being sprayed on my car interior bad for it? It's gonna melt?)

When I get home, I wet the counter down that I put the groceries on.
Wipe off the outside packaging one more time, and in the freezer.
Toss the bags (which are new)
Toss my gloves.
Put my clothes in the washing machine, and take a shower.

Other than going to work, I've only been out twice in the last twenty days.

At work, nobody else is there.
I am alone 95% of the time ... sometimes wifey comes with me because she is going stir crazy, and she likes to work too.


----------

